# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  TOUR DU LỊCH: Thái Lan, Singapore, Hong Kong, Trung Quốc, ....

## panvintours

PANVIN TOURS xin gửi tới Quý khách hàng Lịch khởi hành Tour du lịch nước ngoài:





Các tour tháng 4: (Đặt Tour: 0987 669 086 - Ms. Vân Anh)


1)  Thái lan 5N bay VN611/610* 399$=>5/4


2)  Thái lan 5N bay VN611/610* 409$=>11/4 


3)  Sing 4N bay SQ*599$=>11/4 


4)  Mã-Sing 7N bay VN*699$=>11/4


     Mã-Sing 7N bay VN681/662* 699$=> 31/5





Các đoàn dịp lễ 30/4-1/5:


5)   Thái lan 5N bay VN611-610* 429$=> 29/4 


6)   Singapore 4N bay SQ175-176*629$=> 29/4 


7)   Mã – Sing 7N bay VN681-662* 779$=>27/4 


8)   TH-HC-TC-BK 7N bay VN530-513* 779$=> 27/4 


9)   Hongkong-Disneyland 4N bay VN*799$=>28/4  


10)  Côn Minh-Thạch lâm-A lư 7N*399$=>27/4


11)  Nam Ninh 3N*169$=>27/4





Các tour hè 2013: tháng 5, 6, 7


12)  Thái lan 5N bay VN611/610* 399$=>27/5


13)  Mã-Sing 7N bay VN681/660*699$=> 31/5


14)  Thái lan 5N bay VN611/610* 429$=>8, 27/6


15)  TH-HC-TC-BK 7N bay VN530/513* 719$=> 16/6


16)  Thái lan 5N bay VN611/610* 429$=>4/7


17)  Sing-Mã 7N bay VN661/680* 749$=> 22/7 


---------------------------------------------------


Nguyen Van Anh (Ms.) - Sales Department


PANVINTOURS CO., LTD


Head office: 35/85 Ha Dinh, Thanh Xuan, Ha Noi
Tel:              (84-4) 6291.5688  | Mobile: 0987.6690.86

----------

